# How long to cure?



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi. I'm feeling unsure on these first cures. How long should I leave my 1# pieces of pork belly in the dry cure?  Saturday was a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2016)

Most go by 7 days per inch thickness. What recipe did you use?...JJ


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Most go by 7 days per inch thickness. What recipe did you use?...JJ



Cure calculator found on this forum and elsewhere.  I subbed maple sugar for regular sugar by weight for two pounds and added black pepper to one pound. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wade (Oct 24, 2016)

With dry cure you will need 7 to 14 days depending on the thickness of the meat. Most belly pork will be ready in 7 days and pork loin in 10. Have the confidence that providing you have calculated the cure correctly (and by using one of the calculators here you should be fine) you cannot over cure. If you want to be really sure then leave the belly pork curing for 10 days.

If you want added reassurance then please post up the weight of the meat, cure, salt and sugar and we can then confirm that what you have used is fine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2016)

MDGirlinFL said:


> Cure calculator found on this forum and elsewhere. I subbed maple sugar for regular sugar by weight for two pounds and added black pepper to one pound.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok I remember talking about this. Yeah, go by thickness and 7 days per inch...JJ


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks JJ. I couldn't find the info in any of the old posts and I'm just a little cautious on my first go. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------

